# eth0 "ruba" l'IP ad eth1

## Tigerwalk

Salve a tutti,

da alcuni giorni, all'avvio, eth0 acquisice l'IP da router e non riesco ad usare la connessione eth1, a meno di non dare ifconfig eth0 down.

Utilizzo KnetworkManager e le due interfacce non sono nei run-level, la cosa capita solo col mio AP, perchè se voglio collegarmi ad una rete vicina non protetta, non ci sono problemi. Sarei curioso di sapere il perchè di questo comportamento "anomalo"!

Grazie.

----------

## koma

Dipende dalla metrica dei gateway suppongo. Abbassa la metrica del gateway che non vuoi usare  :Smile: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *koma wrote:*   

> Dipende dalla metrica dei gateway suppongo. Abbassa la metrica del gateway che non vuoi usare 

 

Ehm... non so come abbassare la "metrica del gateway", cosa dovrei guardare?

Grazie per l'eventuale risposta!

----------

## koma

apri una console e postami l'output di questi comandi:

```
# ifconfig -a

#route

#iptables -L

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
 # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:32:15:AB

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:0A:80:1D

          inet addr:192.168.1.136  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fe0a:801d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:23 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:24190 (23.6 Kb)  TX bytes:5674 (5.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:da000000-da000fff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
```

```
# iptables -L

bash: iptables: command not found
```

----------

## koma

Dovresti darmi l'output di quei comando quando hai entrambe le interfacce attive  :Smile:  non solo eth1

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *koma wrote:*   

> Dovresti darmi l'output di quei comando quando hai entrambe le interfacce attive  non solo eth1

 

sono attive entrambe le interfacce solo che eth0 non è collegata col cavo (come sempre d'altra parte)

----------

## koma

Allora non capisco come fa a rubargli l'ip se non ce l'ha sto ip?  :Smile: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

hai ragione, è quello che non capisco, ma spesso, soprattutto quando sono attive altre reti in vicinanza, automaticamente cerca la connessione con un'AP sprotetto e non con il mio, e non riesco a connettermi con eth1 a meno di non mandare down eth0. Ho visto che quando capita questo, l'IP è acquisito da eth0.... Bho!?  :Confused: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

Ho notato che allo startup, nei messaggi, vedo che oltre all'interfaccia net.lo, viene attivata anche eth0 che assume un IP. Ciò è strano in quanto sia eth0 che eth1 sono state rimosse dagli script di init per utilizzare knetworkmanager.

Non so perchè si attiva allinizio nè come fare per evitare ciò!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

scusa ma questo e' impossibile, se non ha nessun cavo collegato e tu non gli dai un indirizzo ip statico una scheda di rete non puo' "prendersi un ip da solo"

----------

## Onip

@TigerWalk

purtroppo rimuovere veramente net.* dall' avvio non è così immediato, guarda dentro /etc/conf.d/rc se le voci

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"
```

ti aiutano.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Onip wrote:*   

> @TigerWalk
> 
> purtroppo rimuovere veramente net.* dall' avvio non è così immediato, guarda dentro /etc/conf.d/rc se le voci
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"
```

@MeMyselfAndI

Credevo anch'io fosse impossibile, ma tant'è.....

----------

